

Ask HN: Has Anyone Used SCORE - profgubler

Has anyone gone and talked to guys at SCORE for business advice on planning, resource management, establishment, financial issues, etc? I was just wondering if they were a help and how to best use their services as a start up.
======
blurry
I've visited SCORE in New York a few years ago... didn't find them too useful.
They did not offer much beyond vague common sense advice, even on those issues
where they could have easily been more prepared and specific (incorporating
vs. LLC, finding a good accountant, health insurance, etc).

It was kind of like visiting a retirement home and talking to some nice folks,
pleasant but nothing more.

~~~
profgubler
Thanks, for your experience. Do you think that is what it would be like
anywhere you go? Or was it just the person you talked to?

~~~
blurry
Well, one thing I do know is that SCORE volunteers are mostly retirees. That
of course doesn't mean much in and of itself but there were several people at
adjoining desks and they all had similar experience... more of a small-talk
type thing.

If anything I would presume New York would be a little higher on energy and a
little lower on chitchat compared to other places, so if that's the vibe
here...

I think you may be looking at this too broadly/theoretically though. Just
break it down to what your needs are at the moment (what kind of company to
form, how to write a business plan, etc) and go from there. If you post
specific questions, you will probably find better advice here than at SCORE.

